# Planted Betta Tank?



## BloomiNGodsName (Jul 28, 2007)

I got a Male Betta in a 5 1/2 Gallon tank...the temp is usually between 78-82 Farenheit...heating in the tank is done by light for the moment...

what kind of plants are best in this tank?! I;d love to give hi some live plants...right now he;d got plastic plants and loves them but live plants would be much better for him I;m thinking cuz they'd grow and give him more places to hide and such...

I was looking in a fish book @ the plants but only found 1 that would work in his tank due to pH level/heat/water condition *~soft~*...is that all there is or is there more? 

thanks for any help!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

Plant choices depend heavily on the amount of light you have and not so much by the hardness and pH of the water.

How many watts and what type of lighting is over the tank?


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

If you have low-light then give java fern a try. It's very resilient.

I used to have some and I couldn't have killed it if I tried. :mrgreen:


----------



## osiris214 (Jul 28, 2007)

also some anubias nana


----------



## BloomiNGodsName (Jul 28, 2007)

JustOneMore20: i'm unsure of the watts...right now I got the light/cover from the 10 gallon tank *~which has no fish in...~* ontop of the 5 1/2 gallon tank...it has only 1 bulb in...I can check wattage of the bulb when I get home tonight and let you know when I get to the library next

Aptheosis: I'd say tis more like medium light...but that's going by the light that was on my stepmom's Oscar tank which is brighter then the light on Quinten's tank...

thanks for the help!!! I'll check wattage when I get home


----------

